# How exactly does a laptop cable lock work for laptops



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

Just curious, does the lock clamp onto a desk?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.tryten.com/products/Laptop-Lock.htm



> Easy 3 Step Process
> 
> _*Step 1: Loop the cable around any immovable object*_
> 
> ...


Pretty much like a bicycle chain lock. I was just waiting for another laptop thread to popup


----------

